# Công dụng làm đẹp của mật ong phấn hoa mà chưa ai biết



## thophuxanh (18 Tháng năm 2021)

*Mặt nạ mật ong phấn hoa* được yêu thích không chỉ bởi nó dễ làm mà còn nhờ hiệu quả làm đẹp thật sự mà nó mang lại. Chỉ sau 2-3 lần dưỡng da với mặt nạ làm *mật ong phấn hoa*, bạn đã có thể cảm nhận được những chuyển biến tích cực của làn da: da tươi sáng, hồng hào và thật sự căng mịn hơn. Không giống như nhiều loại mặt nạ khác thường đem lại cảm giác làn da bị căng khô sau khi sử dụng, mặt nạ làm từ *mật ong phấn hoa* giúp làn da mềm mịn và cảm giác này được duy trì trong một khoảng thời gian khá dài sau khi bạn đã gột rửa mặt nạ.





Một đặc điểm nổi bật của *mặt nạ* *mật ong phấn hoa* là hoàn toàn không gây dị ứng da, đem lại cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu ngay cả đối với những làn da bị mất độ ẩm nghiêm trọng. Trong thời gian chăm sóc da bằng *mật ong phấn hoa*, bạn còn có thể hấp thu các món ăn hoặc thức uống có chứa mật ong sẽ giúp nâng cao hiệu quả dưỡng nhan. Dưới đây là những lợi ích của *mật ong phấn hoa* với da mà *Thọ Phú Xanh* đã tổng hợp:

*1. Bảo vệ da
Mật ong phấn hoa* có chứa rất nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, chống nấm và chống vi khuẩn giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi những tác hại của môi trường. Thậm chí nó còn có tác dụng làm mau lành vết thương và chống nhiễm trùng da.




​*2. Dưỡng ẩm cho da
Mật ong phấn hoa* có khả năng cấp nước và tái tạo da đem lại cho bạn làn da tươi trẻ rạng ngời. Bạn có thể áp dụng hai loại mặt nạ với *mật ong phấn hoa* dưới đây để dưỡng ẩm cho làn da khô của bạn:

- Mặt nạ sữa chua, *mật ong phấn hoa* và dầu ô liu: 1 lòng đỏ trứng, 1 muỗng canh mật ong, ½ muỗng cà phê ô liu, 1 muỗng canh sữa chua trộn đều với nhau và đắp lên mặt trong khoảng 5 – 15 phút

- Mặt nạ *mật ong phấn hoa*, dầu oải hương: 3 giọt dầu oải hương trộn với một muỗng canh *mật ong phấn hoa* đắp lên mặt từ 10 – 15 phút, sau đó rửa sạch lại với nước ấm.

*3. Chống lão hóa*
Có thể coi *mật ong phấn hoa* là vị thuốc “cải lão hoàn đồng”, bởi khi trên khuôn mặt bạn xuất hiện những nếp nhăn làm bạn mất dần di sự trẻ trung, *mật ong phấn hoa* có thể là một cứu cánh cho bạn. Trong *mật ong phấn hoa* có chất tự nhiên có hoạt tính kháng oxy hoá chống lão hoá. Thoa mật ong phấn hoa lên da sẽ giúp bạn chống lại tác hại của tia cực tím và tránh bị “nếp nhăn”.

*4. Chữa lành vết thương*
Một lợi ích khác của *mật ong phấn hoa* là ngăn ngừa tình trạng nhiễm trùng và giúp vết thương mau lành! *Mật ong phấn hoa* có tính kháng khuẩn nên có thể được dùng như một chất tự nhiên để băng bó vết thương. Thêm nữa, khi đường trong mật ong phấn hoa tiếp xúc với chất dịch từ vết thương sẽ tạo ra hydrogen peroxide - yếu tố làm tăng tốc độ phục hồi vết thương!




*5. Nuôi dưỡng da
Mật ong phấn hoa* có tác dụng với toàn bộ cơ thể. Bạn có thể ăn mật ong để chăm sóc cơ thể từ bên trong hoặc dùng tại chỗ để nuôi dưỡng da và tóc. *Mật ong phấn hoa* chứa đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng như kali, magie, canxi giúp da tái tạo và thúc đẩy sự thay thế tế bào cho làn da khỏe mạnh, tươi tắn.

*6. Làm sạch*
Làm sạch da bằng *mật ong phấn hoa* nghe có vẻ bất hợp lý. Thế nhưng, nó thực sự hiệu quả trong việc làm sạch cũng như nuôi dưỡng làn da của bạn nhờ các dưỡng chất quan trọng. Các enzyme tự nhiên trong *mật ong phấn hoa* khi kết hợp với nước có thể tạo ra một chất khử trùng nhẹ có khả năng làm sạch mà không lấy đi các chất dầu tự nhiên của da.




*7. Trị mụn trứng cá*
Một công dụng nữa của *mật ong phấn hoa* là chống lại mụn trứng cá. Bạn có thể bôi một chút *mật ong phấn hoa* lên bất cứ nốt mụn nào và để khoảng 15 phút, sau đó rửa sạch. Đặc tính kháng khuẩn của *mật ong phấn hoa* có thể chống lại các vi khuẩn trong mụn và loại bỏ những nốt khó chịu ấy. Hãy thử phương pháp này hàng ngày, bạn sẽ thấy làn da được cải thiện dần dần!

Thông qua bài viết trên của chúng tôi đã giúp bạn hiểu biết thêm về cực phẩm bổ dưỡng, mà còn là 1 vị thuốc quý từ xưa đến nay từ dân gian đó là *mật ong phấn hoa*. Cũng như hiểu thêm về các làm đẹp tuyệt vời dành cho các chị em phụ nữ. Nếu quý khách hàng đang có nhu cầu muốn sở hữu các sản phẩm của *Thọ Phú Xanh* hay đặc biết muốn sở hữu *mật ong phấn hoa* *chất lượng 100% nguyên chất*, đảm bảo *quy trình an toàn VSATTP* theo *quy định của Bộ Y Tế* thì xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:  *Điện thoại:* *0918.26.4366* /  *Hotline: 0963 313 559* hoặc  *Email: info@thophuxanh.vn*  để được chúng tôi tư vấn tận tình và nhận được nhiều ưu đãi đặc biết, cho bạn.


----------

